# Aspen Bark Headboard



## aspen (Nov 4, 2012)

I wanted to make a head board out of aspen logs with the bark still on; however, I have never worked with this wood before and do not know how to treat the logs such that the aspen bark will not peel. Does anyone have any ideas to avoid this? I would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aspen said:


> I wanted to make a head board out of aspen logs with the bark still on; however, I have never worked with this wood before and do not know how to treat the logs such that the aspen bark will not peel. Does anyone have any ideas to avoid this? I would be grateful for any suggestions.


Well that all depends if the trees were green standing or dead fall. If they are dead fall, the thin bark will likely fall of. If you cut it in the colder months when the pitch is low, the bark will hold tight. Sealing it with polyurethane will keep the bark on most of the time. Most aspen log furniture I've seen, the bark is removed. If its on the ground and wet it can rot out fast.
Got any pics of your logs?


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Dom on the about seeing Aspen furniture with the bark on. I don't think that I have ever seen it. Cutting in the winter increases your chances of keeping the bark on but it is certainly not given. Also, it depends on where you live with the longevity of dead aspen. Here in WI there are two types of aspen, trees alive or rotten. In CO, I have heard that the stuff can last for years as standing dead. I personally have always been leery of bark on furniture (especially when I am selling) that the bark may fall off and then you really have a mess on your hands.

Geoff


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

fromtheforty said:


> I agree with Dom on the about seeing Aspen furniture with the bark on. I don't think that I have ever seen it. Cutting in the winter increases your chances of keeping the bark on but it is certainly not given. Also, it depends on where you live with the longevity of dead aspen. Here in WI there are two types of aspen, trees alive or rotten. In CO, I have heard that the stuff can last for years as standing dead. I personally have always been leery of bark on furniture (especially when I am selling) that the bark may fall off and then you really have a mess on your hands.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff. Yea most of the aspen like Colorado aspen seems much harder than around Wisconsin. I really don't have that species here by me in Illinois. Leaving the bark on can invite little critters as well. I totally agree with you on aspen either being alive or rotten. Lol but it's true. 
Hope to see this guy come back with pics.


----------

